# The Most Obnoxious Song in History



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff thinks it might be _Henry the Eighth_. You know, "Ennery the eighth I am I am", etc. etc. ad nauseam.

But he made _me_ start the thread, probably so he doesn't get blamed for all the groans that it will evoke.

I think _When a Man Loves a Woman_ ranks right up there, probably because I had to listen to it a million times as a teen. Oh, and _Having My Baby_. Ick.

Other candidates?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Feelings....it makes me want to run away when I hear it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The absolute worst of the worst probably had no recognizable names that anyone will remember such as *The Thing* by Phil Harris.

Two that did have names that people may remember are *Ahab the A-Rab* and *Please Mister Custer*.

What was the one about the Rambler and the Caddy? *Beep-beep*?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Witch Doctor.  Anyone remember this one.    I baby sat the pastor's kids one night and taught it to them.  He never asked me to baby sit again.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Mairzy Doats.  sp?    this one is stoopid but kinda cute.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dori said:


> Witch Doctor. Anyone remember this one. I baby sat the pastor's kids one night and taught it to them. He never asked me to baby sit again.


LOL! What a great idea, Dori, I'll have to remember that tactic.

(Come to think of it, you do have some "issues" with that pastor, don't you... something about reading a novel on your Kindle during the service comes to mind...  )


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Witch Doctor. Anyone remember this one. I baby sat the pastor's kids one night and taught it to them. He never asked me to baby sit again.


Oh, you're right. Ooo-eee-ooo-ah-ah-ting-tang-wally-wally-bing-bang.


Spoiler



Somebody will correct me but too bad.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was walla walla


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Feelings....it makes me want to run away when I hear it.


*Yup...I have to agree with this one. Never liked it, never will. *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Dori said:


> Witch Doctor. Anyone remember this one. I baby sat the pastor's kids one night and taught it to them. He never asked me to baby sit again.


I told the Witch Doctor I fell in love with you, and he said "Ew Eeee Ew Ah Ah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang" ....I remember! Sorry tried to sound it out 



Dori said:


> Mairzy Doats. sp? this one is stoopid but kinda cute.


One of my favorites: Oh Mairzy Doats and Dozey Doats and Little Lambs eat ivy...A kid will eat ivy too, wouldn't you?

I love these songs!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, didn't like the Titanic song by Celine.....got so old, so quick!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok...stupid me had to go and look on YouTube for Witch Doctor because I've never heard it before. Now it's freakin' stuck in my head! *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, didn't like the Titanic song by Celine.....got so old, so quick!


*I hated when she banged on her chest each time she sang it...geez, you heard the thump each time *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I hated when she banged on her chest each time she sang it...geez, you heard the thump each time *


Drove me CRAZY!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...stupid me had to go and look on YouTube for Witch Doctor because I've never heard it before. Now it's freakin' stuck in my head! *


That was... a really foolish thing to do!  You won't get rid of it for days!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That was... a really foolish thing to do!  You won't get rid of it for days!


Yes....I keep singing the Witch Doctor song. Oh brother


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to vote for "The song that doesn't end" from the children's show, Lambchop.  Can't even get to the end of the song to make the jutebox in my head stop!!

Also, of course, the Barney song...like water torture!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I thought it was walla walla


It was. I just wanted to give somebody a chance to correct me again.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That was... a really foolish thing to do!  You won't get rid of it for days!


*Yeah, I'm still smacking myself 


frojazz said:



Also, of course, the Barney song...like water torture!!

Click to expand...

I celebrated the day we moved on from Barney *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

oh that reminds me....

_It's a Small Small World_.... over and over and over again.....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> oh that reminds me....
> 
> _It's a Small Small World_.... over and over and over again.....


*But I love that ride! *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *But I love that ride! *


Did you happen to see they added movie characters into it? Very cute


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a mainstream hit that always irritated me: "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon. It's not the music that bothers me, it's that lyrics of the chorus:


> You're so vain
> You probably think this song is about you
> You're so vain
> I'll bet you think this song is about you
> Don't you? Don't you?


Whenever I hear that, all I can think of is, "Well, _isn't_ the song about whoever 'you' is?".

Musically, the pop song I abhorred was Whitney Houston's "I Will Always Love You". I always imagined dogs howling within a 5-mile radius of anyone playing that song at any but the lowest volumes.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Remember "Don't Worry Be Happy"? Hate that song





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Check it out!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Frojazz I'm with you those two songs are just about the most annoying ones that I can think of right now.  I would even rather listen to the "It's a Small World" than either one of The Song That Never Ends or "Barney!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Remember "Don't Worry Be Happy"? Hate that song


I have a travel mug that plays that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Or Tiptoe Through The Tulips


Oh now that one was painful. I can't bear to click on the link.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Check it out!


I finally figured out how to post this video...it's my thoughts exactly


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Check it out!


Eeewwwwww..... although I don't think # 9 deserves to be in there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Eeewwwwww..... although I don't think # 9 deserves to be in there.


I think they over played #9....it was good until I heard 1,000 times....LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

For me it's... Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

_It's a Small Small World_.... over and over and over again..... 
[/quote]

I was going to say She's having my baby - Paul Anka. My sister loved that song and played and played and played and played....it. But I can't even stand to listen to It's a Small World. And my sister loves that one too. I think I'll have to go shoot her.



Dori said:


> I thought it was walla walla


I thought Walla Walla was a city, or an onion


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Embedding has been disabled, but you won't thank me if you click the link.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> Embedding has been disabled, but you won't thank me if you click the link.


That song is in the video I put on this thread....I agree, very obnoxious!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Embedding has been disabled, but you won't thank me if you click the link.


That one has to have been aimed at the pre-teen set.

But I wouldn't let my pre-teen anywhere near it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Or how about Turdy Point Buck?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That song is in the video I put on this thread....I agree, very obnoxious!


LOL, so it is, I didn't realize it was a top 10, just saw the too sexy screen and thought that was it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Eeewwwwww..... although I don't think # 9 deserves to be in there.


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

this will cheer ya up1


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Achy Breaky Heart made my worst list somewhere around the 127 millionth playing...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing is worse than this:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Nothing is worse than this:


Yeah. It's not that there's anything wrong with the basic tune, it's just the sheer... relentlessness.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Here's a mainstream hit that always irritated me: "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon. It's not the music that bothers me, it's that lyrics of the chorus:Whenever I hear that, all I can think of is, "Well, _isn't_ the song about whoever 'you' is?".


Allegedly, Mick Jagger.



> Musically, the pop song I abhorred was Whitney Houston's "I Will Always Love You". I always imagined dogs howling within a 5-mile radius of anyone playing that song at any but the lowest volumes.


Oh, that's funny. Thanks for the laugh.

Someone mentioned on the 45s thread...*Seasons in the Sun* by Terry Jacks. GAH, I despised that song!

I also hated hated hated *Abraham, Martin and John*. I also couldn't stand the one about Cherokees by Paul Revere and the Raiders (Indian Nation?). Cher sang something about Indians that I didn't like too much either.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Allegedly, Mick Jagger.


I thought it was Warren Beatty.


Leslie said:


> Cher sang something about Indians that I didn't like too much either.


Half Breed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Half Breed.


GAH! I don't know if I should thank you for that reminder!

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

What a fun thread, but the joke ends up being on me.  I have Witch  Doctor in my head and it won't go away.  HELP


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll second the Achy Breaky and add the Macarena...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Andra said:


> I'll second the Achy Breaky and add the Macarena...


I think I have to go with these 2. My daughter was about 5 when Achy Breaky Heart came out and would walk around the house singing it because she loved Billy Ray. Also the Barney song, I would rather hear fingernails on a blackboard.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

How about "Afternoon Delight"
  Kdawna


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

frojazz said:


> I have to vote for "The song that doesn't end" from the children's show, Lambchop. Can't even get to the end of the song to make the jutebox in my head stop!!
> 
> Also, of course, the Barney song...like water torture!!


I would concur with both of these and add "You Light Up My Life" by Debby Boone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> For me it's... Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer


Oh, man, I love that song. But that's because I have a really sick sense of humor.


For me, it's "He Stopped Loving Her Today" by George Jones





Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found the YouTube and added it to my post. Unfortunately, it's now in my head. Guess I'll have to find a recording of _Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer_ to get it out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Any Christmas song sang by dogs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue Christmas. . . .as sung by Porky Pig

Ann


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Tie aa Yellow Ribbon!! Yeeeccchhhh!!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Love Shack.  I used to run a karaoke show and you would not BELIEVE the number of times I had to sit through this horrid song.  Sung by people who think "the drunker I am, the better I sing" is TRUE.

Summer Lovin' from Grease.  Same reason as above.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey 
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you? 
Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey 
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?

My mom used to sing this song to me when I was little...


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

OK every time I think I have decided to agree someone has mentioned THE MOST OBNOXIOUS song, someone else mentions a worse one! LOL

Can't pick just one. There are just too many! 

EllenR


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

askenase13 said:


> Tie aa Yellow Ribbon!! Yeeeccchhhh!!


along with _Knock Threes Times _ and _Take a Letter, Maria_... Sad thing is, I catch myself singing right along!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Alvin and the Chipmunks Christmas song...use to love it.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I CAN'T STAND the first few lines... "The first time, ever I saw your face..."  ugh!

As for Barney, he has saved my sanity (and given me half an hour free time) so I Love him, he loves me...


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

The Night Chicago Died.  Makes me want to jam red hot phillips head screwdrivers in my ears.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

This one! HATE it terribly!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Can I have this Dance (for the rest of my life) and The Tennessee Waltz
These are the two waltzes that are used to teach new dancers how to waltz, when you hear them over and over and over and over again you learn to hate them...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> This one! HATE it terribly!


Yeah, it is bad but it is no "Ir's a Small World After All"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I think MacArthur Park is the #1 MOST OBNOXIOUS SONG IN THE UNIVERSE   
Remember?.....

MacArthur's Park
is melting in the dark All the sweet, green icing flowing down...Someone
left the cake out in the rain I don't think that I can take it 'cause it
took so long to bake it And I'll never have that recipe again Oh,
no!

I have to confess Kdawna, I love Afternoon Delight.  Why is it that the most obnoxious songs are the ones for which we remember all the lyrics?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is for Ann....






I might have to change my vote, Ann. You might be right.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned American Pie by Don McLean, though it is still behind Small world for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I apparently have no taste, I like many several of the songs mentioned here, including American Pie. Of course, the context in which I heard the songs also affects my feelings...


Of course, I also agree with many of the choices. I am a Gemini, after all...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one is for Ann....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time we heard this we were driving from MD to OH during Christmas. . . .this was before XM/Sirius and you basically had to go with what you could find on the radio. (And before Kindle, obviously, so I had nothing to read.  ) Every time we drove out of one station's area and found another. . .that was the song they were playing. On the plus side. . .we laughed hysterically for all 400 miles.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Eeewwwwww..... although I don't think # 9 deserves to be in there.


I'm with you... I like #9!

What about KC and the Sunshine Band... _That's the way, uh-huh, uh-huh, I like it, uh-huh, uh,huh_ or _Boogie Shoes_ ! Yikes!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Some of these songs I didn't like the first time I heard them, the others, it wasn't till after the first or second million times...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

another one: Shannon. . . .about the dog.

Also, my mother hated _hated _*hated *Watchin' Scotty Grow.

Ann


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, my mother hated _hated _*hated *Watchin' Scotty Grow.
> 
> Ann


That is a really good choice - Bobby Goldsboro or Mac Davis doesn't matter, obnoxious song! What about Michael Jackson and "Ben" - YUCK


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> another one: Shannon. . . .about the dog.


My hubby loves that one and I spent way too much time and money tracking that one down for him a few years ago! Don't know why he loves it so much!


----------



## sheba (Dec 4, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> This one! HATE it terribly!


Oh this one is great! Our small town's mascot is the Hippo and between Thanksgiving and the start of Christmas break all the schools play this song every morning.

Thanks for the video! Really!
-Krys


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bobby Goldsboro's Honey would also rank high for me


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The one song that will send my husband and I both racing to change the dial - Truly Madly Deeply by Savage Garden.

I want to stand with you on
a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I want to lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me

This is because when our daughter was in 9th grade & had a boyfriend we "affectionately" dubbed "PsychoBoy" - this was their song.  And she played it over and over and over and over and over and over and over.....

As far as the ones mentioned here - some of them I like, some of them not so much.  That youtube video must've come from Europe - and yep, we heard some very annoying music when we lived over there!  Too bad we missed the "Horney" song here in the US LOL!  But I always kinda liked "I'm Too Sexy" - makes me laugh.  Then again, "Baby Got Back" makes me laugh too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend of mine asked why "Muskrat Love" isn't on this list...this is for Lynda.... 






Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A friend of mine asked why "Muskrat Love" isn't on this list...this is for Lynda....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... how could I forget that one?? This one actually makes Larry turn green!! LOL


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How could we not have mentioned Muskrat Love before now? I think I have tried to remove it from my memory banks.  Betsy, tell your friend I think we have a new #1


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I really like a bunch of the songs here.  To each his/her own, huh?  But as worst I enthusiastically, emphatically second (or third, forth, whatever) ANY Bobby Goldsboro.  Also, "I Will Always Love You" by Whitney.  Can't turn the radio off fast enough on that one.  But my number one pick for truly most obnoxious of all time - I had to get all the way to the end of this list to finally see it - "Muskrat Love".  Ewwww!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If any of these songs become stuck in your head, just play this:






See, all gone! Bad news is nothing known to man can remove "Small World".


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> If any of these songs become stuck in your head, just play this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...I frequent Disneyland often...about twice a month. My neice always drags me on that ride...it's cuter...but same old song. Yikes!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, didn't like the Titanic song by Celine.....got so old, so quick!


This is at the top of my list.

It's followed closely by the Barney song.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is at the top of my list.
> 
> It's followed closely by the Barney song.


Never liked Barney... I was a Sesame Street fan!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hands" by Jewel drives me crazy.

I work with a lady that is quite a bit younger than the rest of us and one day we were taking a break and I had an oldies station on and "Take A Letter Maria" started playing and we all broke out into song and shocked the heck out of her...she had never even heard the song before!!  I find it amazing that I can remember words to a song from way back when but sometimes can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> How could we not have mentioned Muskrat Love before now? I think I have tried to remove it from my memory banks. Betsy, tell your friend I think we have a new #1


The Dr. Demento re-write is better:





Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Did you happen to see they added movie characters into it? Very cute


*I haven't been on that ride in years. Still waiting for the day we take DD down there *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I haven't been on that ride in years. Still waiting for the day we take DD down there *


When you do it's really cute...they did a great job!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> When you do it's really cute...they did a great job!


*And then the song will be stuck in my head 

How about this one...




*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

500 Miles is one of my husband's favorite songs...Then again so is the Titanic song...

And he likes Galaxy Quest  

My daughter votes for It's a Small World and Baby Beluga.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Timothy by The Buoys


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Dori said:


> Mairzy Doats. sp? this one is stoopid but kinda cute.


Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddlelamsydivey, a kiddleeetdivytoo, wouldn't you? My dad taught that to me when I was little and now I'm teaching it to my kids. How about You've got to Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative and latch on to the affirmative, don't mess with mister inbetween...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I drove back and forth to Boston today, thinking of all these dreadful songs and then I REMEMBERED....

*Honey* by Bobby Goldsboro. Gack! Gack! What lyrics...

See the tree how big it's grown 
But friend it hasn't been so long it wasn't big...

[...]

And Honey, I miss you...
And I'm being good.
I long to be with you.
If only I could.

WHY do I remember the words to these songs? Why, why, why?

What happened to Honey, anyway? Drop dead of a heart attack at age 25? Succumbed to the world's fastest spreading cancer? Somthing else?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Silver said:


> I really like a bunch of the songs here. To each his/her own, huh? But as worst I enthusiastically, emphatically second (or third, forth, whatever) ANY Bobby Goldsboro. Also, "I Will Always Love You" by Whitney. Can't turn the radio off fast enough on that one. But my number one pick for truly most obnoxious of all time - I had to get all the way to the end of this list to finally see it - "Muskrat Love". Ewwww!


President whoever...(whoever was President at the time...Nixon? Ford? I can't remember exactly) had a visit from Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip. They had a concert at the White House and the Captain and Tennille performed Muskrat Love. I remember being mortified. I couldn't stand to listen to that stupid song on the radio but to play it at the White House for the Queen of England? Gack!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Bobby Goldsboro's Honey would also rank high for me


I posted before I got all the way through this thread. Obviously we are on the same wavelength...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> I CAN'T STAND the first few lines... "The first time, ever I saw your face..." ugh!


I took an aerobics dance class back in the day and one of our routines was to that song. I swear, I wanted to kill the teacher and the rest of the class by the time the 8 week session was over....listening to that song endlessly.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I drove back and forth to Boston today, thinking of all these dreadful songs and then I REMEMBERED....
> 
> *Honey* by Bobby Goldsboro. Gack! Gack! What lyrics...
> 
> ...


For you, Leslie, and for Intinst:





Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> I think MacArthur Park is the #1 MOST OBNOXIOUS SONG IN THE UNIVERSE
> Remember?.....
> 
> MacArthur's Park
> ...


Oh come on now, that was the first Dumbledore singing that, back in the day. Ya gotta love it! You also have to spend an incredible amount of time actually trying to figure out what it really _means_... (those of us who remember listening to it on the radio....)

I love YouTube...watch this, it's really funny. It's short, you don't have to suffer through the whole song and it has some very funny commentary.






L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For you, Leslie, and for Intinst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are people in the audience CHEERING? They must be on drugs....

And you know what, I never knew what Bobby Goldsboro looked like. I am not sure my life has been enriched by finding this out, however...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know when that was filmed, but I was thinking he looked a heck of a lot better than he did the last time I saw a picture of him. I think the mustache helped... Here's what he looked like when the album was released:









Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> How could we not have mentioned Muskrat Love before now? I think I have tried to remove it from my memory banks. Betsy, tell your friend I think we have a new #1


I watched 15 seconds of that video and I think I am nauseated....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously that is not a video of the Captain, Tenille or a muskrat...


Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I absolutely refuse to watch any of these videos


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I absolutely refuse to watch any of these videos


The MacArthur Park one is worth watching. Stay away from Muskrat Love, tho.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think your life is probably better for it, Dona.


I don't watch 'em either; I just post 'em.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know, I think posting a video without watching it is a little like posting a one star review of the Kindle when you've never touched one...  

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I drove back and forth to Boston today, thinking of all these dreadful songs and then I REMEMBERED....
> 
> *Honey* by Bobby Goldsboro. Gack! Gack! What lyrics...
> 
> ...


*I don't think I've ever heard that song but I learned my lesson from last night...I'm not looking it up on YouTube *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I had to hit the play button *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If one parses the lyrics of "Honey" I actually think he's borderline abusive.

Good thing the angels came and took her away. Serves him right.  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If one parses the lyrics of "Honey" I actually think he's borderline abusive.
> 
> Good thing the angels came and took her away. Serves him right.
> 
> L


Maybe the angels took her away because. . . . . . .he killed her. . . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If one parses the lyrics of "Honey" I actually think he's borderline abusive.
> 
> Good thing the angels came and took her away. Serves him right.
> 
> L


*Went and looked up the lyrics...not crazy about them.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe the angels took her away because. . . . . . .he killed her. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Okay, now we're getting creepy.

Maybe this explains why the cake got left out in the rain....

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, now we're getting creepy.
> 
> Maybe this explains why the cake got left out in the rain....
> 
> L


*Now that is one song that I've always liked though the green icing gave me the ick factor times 10 ;-p*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Please come to Boston

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> If one parses the lyrics of "Honey" I actually think he's borderline abusive.
> 
> Good thing the angels came and took her away. Serves him right.
> 
> L


I had managed to put that horrid song out of my mind for decades.... thanks, y'all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe the angels took her away because. . . . . . .he killed her. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Like in the first Jeanny song, ugh. Another stinker.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

The cake got left out in the rain?!?!  You're kidding right?  Someone has got to be kidding...I have never heard this song before and thankfully, will forget it shortly...This one "takes the cake" for me (maybe takes it out in the rain or something...whatever... )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> The cake got left out in the rain?!?! You're kidding right? Someone has got to be kidding...I have never heard this song before and thankfully, will forget it shortly...This one "takes the cake" for me (maybe takes it out in the rain or something...whatever... )


Watch the video I posted. It's only three minutes long, it has lots of commentary, you'll learn a lot and just keep thinking to yourself, "This guy was Dumbledore in the first two Harry Potter movies??!!!"

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't resist. I need to torture all of you...










Spring was never waiting for us, girl
It ran one step ahead
As we followed in the dance
Between the parted pages and were pressed
In love's hot, fevered iron
Like a striped pair of pants

MacArthur Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, no!

I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees
The birds, like tender babies in your hands
And the old men playing checkers by the trees

MacArthur Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, no!

(break)

There will be another song for me
For I will sing it
There will be another dream for me
Someone will bring it
I will drink the wine while it is warm
And never let you catch me looking at the sun
And after all the loves of my life
After all the loves of my life
You'll still be the one

I will take my life into my hands and I will use it
I will win the worship in their eyes and I will lose it
I will have the things
that I desire
And my passion flow like rivers through the sky
And after all the loves of my life
After all the loves of my life
I'll be thinking of you
And wondering why

(break)

MacArthur Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, no!
Oh, no
No, no
Oh no!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"Oh no!!" is right.  Egads, what dumb lyrics.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently the offered the song to The Association, who turned it down. Smart move, I guess. They sang Windy which I will admit, I loved to pieces and still do. I never saw them on TV or anything (they weren't that famous) so watching this video was a brand new walk down memory lane. Fun!






They are all so cute. Look at their skinny legs!

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, a new song that confuses me....here are the lyrics:  The Killers-Human

I did my best to notice
When the call came down the line
Up to the platform of surrender
I was brought but I was kind
And sometimes I get nervous
When I see an open door
Close your eyes 
Clear your heart...
Cut the cord

Are we human?
Or are we dancer?
My sign is vital
My hands are cold
And I'm on my knees
Looking for the answer
Are we human?
Or are we dancer?

Pay my respects to grace and virtue
Send my condolences to good
Give my regards to soul and romance,
They always did the best they could
And so long to devotion
You taught me everything I know
Wave goodbye
Wish me well..
You've gotta let me go

Are we human?
Or are we dancer?
My sign is vital
My hands are cold
And I'm on my knees
Looking for the answer
Are we human?
Or are we dancer?

Will your system be alright
When you dream of home tonight?
There is no message we're receiving
Let me know is your heart still beating

Are we human?
Or are we dancer?
My sign is vital
My hands are cold
And I'm on my knees
Looking for the answer

You've gotta let me know

Are we human?
Or are we dancer?
My sign is vital
My hands are cold
And I'm on my knees
Looking for the answer
Are we human
Or are we dancer?

Are we human?
Or are we dancer?

Are we human
Or are we dancer?




See?  Why are dancers not human?  Help!!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Watch the video I posted. It's only three minutes long, it has lots of commentary, you'll learn a lot and just keep thinking to yourself, "This guy was Dumbledore in the first two Harry Potter movies??!!!"
> 
> L


O.k. I watched it. Wow. Someone left the cake out in the rain...I don't think that I can take it, cause it took so long to make it. I'll never find the recipe again?!?! Richard Harris looked so serious and really got into the orchestral part like he was jamming. Really funny and very disturbing all at the same time. Drugs may have been involved it seems


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Never - I have absolutely no idea what all that means...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, a new song that confuses me....here are the lyrics: The Killers-Human


That makes absolutely no sense to me. Anyone?? Maybe you have to be 14 to understand it? Or a dancer?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I dare you to watch it, you will be singing..."Are you human, or are you dancer?"

YIKES!

P.S....The video is just as confusing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. I watched it. Wow. Someone left the cake out in the rain...I don't think that I can take it, cause it took so long to make it. I'll never find the recipe again?!?! Richard Harris looked so serious and really got into the orchestral part like he was jamming. Really funny and very disturbing all at the same time. Drugs may have been involved it seems


There were lots of drugs in the 60s....

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There were lots of drugs in the 60s....
> 
> L


With the Killers video I posted above...looks like there are a lot of drugs in the 2000s....LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I dare you to watch it, you will be singing..."Are you human, or are you dancer?"


Er, that's ok..... <backing away nervously>

(Seriously, I'd watch all of them, but I seem to have misplaced my headphones. And I can't have the volume on normally because DD is asleep.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Er, that's ok..... <backing away nervously>
> 
> (Seriously, I'd watch all of them, but I seem to have misplaced my headphones. And I can't have the volume on normally because DD is asleep.)


I double dog dare you? LOL...or should it be...I double cat dare you? J/K!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Er, that's ok..... <backing away nervously>
> 
> (Seriously, I'd watch all of them, but I seem to have misplaced my headphones. And I can't have the volume on normally because DD is asleep.)


*LOL, didn't you already use up your quota of "DD is sleeping" excuse? 

I'm afraid to click on another video...lol.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, didn't you already use up your quota of "DD is sleeping" excuse?
> 
> I'm afraid to click on another video...lol.*


Click it, I dare you


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Click it, I dare you


*Did I just spy feathers on his shoulders And...the nerve to have a pop up to purchase said wacky song. It's a shame that they lyrics are really out there...catchy tune *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The tune will haunt you...and yes it was feathers...why?  I'm confused...why the costume?  I'm scared!  LOL!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> The tune will haunt you...and yes it was feathers...why? I'm confused...why the costume? I'm scared! LOL!


*Wannabe chicken that was molting? It's all a mystery *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Wannabe chicken that was molting? It's all a mystery *


Yes its a "deep" story...when he was younger he owned a chicken named Billy and it died in a horrible skiing accident.  LOL! Way to much time on my hands.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes its a "deep" story...when he was younger he owned a chicken named Billy and it died in a horrible skiing accident.  LOL! Way to much time on my hands.


*LMAO...at least another hour and 2 minutes of time on your hands, eh? *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO...at least another hour and 2 minutes of time on your hands, eh? *


Yes...I guess you'll be seeing a lot of me today


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes...I guess you'll be seeing a lot of me today


*LOL, for 53 minutes anyway 

*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, for 53 minutes anyway
> 
> *


Yes, I doubt I'll win...however I figured I should at least try.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes, I doubt I'll win...however I figured I should at least try.


*LOL...and we'll both probably end up falling asleep. What thread is this anyway?? I'm loopy *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...and we'll both probably end up falling asleep. What thread is this anyway?? I'm loopy *


Lol...I think I forgot.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, a new song that confuses me....here are the lyrics: The Killers-Human
> 
> Are we human?
> Or are we dancer?
> ...


I've heard that song and wondered the same thing. I was like, WHAT??

EllenR


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I've heard that song and wondered the same thing. I was like, WHAT??
> 
> EllenR


When you watch the video...you think....WHY?!!!??!??!?!?! LOL


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh come on now, that was the first Dumbledore singing that, back in the day. Ya gotta love it! You also have to spend an incredible amount of time actually trying to figure out what it really _means_... (those of us who remember listening to it on the radio....)
> 
> I love YouTube...watch this, it's really funny. It's short, you don't have to suffer through the whole song and it has some very funny commentary.
> 
> ...


I cannot watch. I was TOTALLY in love with Richard Harris - if they make fun of him it will break my heart. I still have his two albums. (I also loved Jim Webb who wrote most or all of the music). I saw him in concert. This is messing with what was possibly the biggest crush of my teenaged life. 

Next thing will be someone trashing Rod McKuen....anyone else remember him?

   (But serious about the crush I had on Richard Harris...we even shared our birthday, 21 years apart...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Acid trip.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I double dog dare you? LOL...or should it be...*I double cat dare you?* J/K!


LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, didn't you already use up your quota of "DD is sleeping" excuse?
> *


It's the same excuse! She goes to sleep at eight, and that's when I start computer work (and play). And I can't find my headphones. Really. Honestly. Would I lie to you??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes its a "deep" story...when he was younger he owned a chicken named Billy and it died in a horrible skiing accident.  LOL! Way to much time on my hands.


Maybe if it had had a helmet cam we'd know the real story....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe if it had had a helmet cam we'd know the real story....


Uh oh...you just poked Harvey!  To bad Billy didn't have that helmet.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Uh oh...you just poked Harvey!  To bad Billy didn't have that helmet.


Huh? What? Who, me? It's late.... it's been a VERY long day.... sorry Harvey, go back to sleep. Don't mind the chicken feathers in your helmet.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Christmas songs. Almost all of them. The only Christmas songs I will willingly listen to are ones in Japanese or You're a Mean One Mr. Grinch. 

You see, I used to work at a game store in the mall that as off of the food court. We played music, but you could also hear the music from the food court just as well as the stuff we were playing. Clashing Christmas music for two months. That's my version of hell right there. 

Unfortunately my new roommate is like, crazy for Christmas, so we start listening to the stuff on December 1st. I'd take any of the songs here over non-stop Christmas music. Ugh!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Huh? What? Who, me? It's late.... it's been a VERY long day.... sorry Harvey, go back to sleep. Don't mind the chicken feathers in your helmet.


LOL!!! I can't stop laughing...I look like a crazy woman laughing to myself. Well good night, and sorry to Harvey if we disturbed him by trying to take his helmet cam.  I put it back!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The idea of clashing Christmas music does sound quite painful...

What do Japanese Christmas songs sound like??  Any on YouTube?

All the saccharine stuff gets to me too.  I like serious Christmas music.  Bonus points if it's in Latin.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Merry Xmas I Love you, by Kuroyume. Only thing I could find a video for


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Apparently the offered the song to The Association, who turned it down. Smart move, I guess. They sang Windy which I will admit, I loved to pieces and still do. I never saw them on TV or anything (they weren't that famous) so watching this video was a brand new walk down memory lane. Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this one. It was one of my favorites when I was in college.
Anna


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to go back through this thread from home some time.  My work computer doesn't allow videos, the videos just appear as big blank spots in the post.  Most photos are that way too.  It's awful!  I want to see the Association video, I loved them!  "Cherish" was one of my very favorite songs way back when...


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

For Susan in VA, another Japanese Christmas song. I'm done now


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> It's the same excuse! She goes to sleep at eight, and that's when I start computer work (and play). And I can't find my headphones. Really. Honestly. Would I lie to you??


*No...not at all   *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I'm going to have to go back through this thread from home some time. My work computer doesn't allow videos, the videos just appear as big blank spots in the post. Most photos are that way too. It's awful! I want to see the Association video, I loved them! "Cherish" was one of my very favorite songs way back when...


I loved Cherish, too. The Association was one of my favorite groups for quite a while.

L


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I loved Cherish, too. The Association was one of my favorite groups for quite a while.
> 
> L


Way back in high school, our cheerleaders had a routine they performed EVERY pep rally. They used "Along Came Mary" by the Association as their accompaniment. Lusty memories there


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of these songs took me on a trip down Blueberry Hill...........


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

O.k. I'm showing my age here    but, what about Footloose?  Footloose, footloose, everybody's something something something...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Off topic for a minute.  Back around Christmas didn't YouTube disable all links, or whatever you call it, so that if a video was posted on another site it was not viewable?  What happened with that.

Back on topic.  Thanks for taking the time to post the videos, they've been a lot of fun and helped me be non-productive.  
deb


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. I'm showing my age here  but, what about Footloose? Footloose, footloose, everybody's something something something...


*A blast from the past...DD's 3rd grade dance for the Dance Festival is Footloose ;-))*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *A blast from the past...DD's 3rd grade dance for the Dance Festival is Footloose ;-))*


Oh wow...my DD is currently dancing to the chipmunks singing a song...she's 4. I like footloose better


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This was cut the first time but after years and years...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh wow...my DD is currently dancing to the chipmunks singing a song...she's 4. I like footloose better


*I bet it's cute though *


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I bet it's cute though *


Yes, so cute ...but I have to say that my DD is, how should I say, a larger little one. The cutest thing is that she insists on wearing a tutu, but it doesn't rest correctly on her belly, it rests under her belly and hikes up in the back. When you look at her from the side, there is a LARGE discrepancy between the level of the front and the back of the skirt. It's the cutest thing


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Yes, so cute ...but I have to say that my DD is, how should I say, a larger little one. The cutest thing is that she insists on wearing a tutu, but it doesn't rest correctly on her belly, it rests under her belly and hikes up in the back. When you look at her from the side, there is a LARGE discrepancy between the level of the front and the back of the skirt. It's the cutest thing


*Awww...I have the same problem because of my back *


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Awww...I have the same problem because of my back *


I'm sorry about your back...I have back problems...had for a long time...it's a real bummer!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm sorry about your back...I have back problems...had for a long time...it's a real bummer!!!


*Thanks. You can't even say it's a "pain in the neck." 

Unfortunately I'm a bit tired now to get us back on topic...hehe.*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I now have two new most obnoxious songs, both essentially for the same reason: the Subway "Five Dollar Foot Long" commercial jingle and the Cricket commercials [ab]using "Respect" (or should that be "R-E-S-P-E-C-T"?). In each case they use quick cuts between various amateur (or acting as amateur) singers, singing in different keys or just plain out of tune, in different tempos and styles, etc. until the last thing in the world I want to do is buy one of their products.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I now have two new most obnoxious songs, both essentially for the same reason: the Subway "Five Dollar Foot Long" commercial jingle and the Cricket commercials [ab]using "Respect" (or should that be "R-E-S-P-E-C-T"?). In each case they use quick cuts between various amateur (or acting as amateur) singers, singing in different keys or just plain out of tune, in different tempos and styles, etc. until the last thing in the world I want to do is buy one of their products.


NogDog, obnoxious commercials deserve a whole new thread, there are so many of them!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Isn't "obnoxious commercial" redundant?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Isn't "obnoxious commercial" redundant?


Hmm... yes, there is that.

There might have been one or two good ones that I recall, ever.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of the Red, White, & Blue - Toby Keith. Of course anything by him makes me want to puke.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh and I blame you all for the endless list of oldies songs in my head now. LOL


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> NogDog, obnoxious commercials deserve a whole new thread, there are so many of them!!


You are so right, even if it is about obnoxious commercial songs - like the Pepto Bismol commercial...heartburn, nausea, indigestion, sour stomach, diarrhea (or something like that)!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Gotta be a tie between those hideous "FreeCreditReport.com" songs  (all versions) and "Christmas Shoes". 

F-R-E-E that spells free credit report.com baybee...

I'm dressed up like a pirate in this resturaunt, it's all because some hacker stole my identity now I'm in here every evening selling chowder and ice tea...should have gone to free credit report.com....ARGH!!

And sorry, a song about a kid's mom dying on Christmas Eve does nothing to get anyone in the spirit of the holidays, it just depresses the heck out of everyone!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Gotta be a tie between those hideous "FreeCreditReport.com" songs (all versions) and "Christmas Shoes".
> 
> F-R-E-E that spells free credit report.com baybee...
> 
> ...


I am so with you on the FreeCreditReport.com commercial songs!! They drive me crazy and then I can't get them out of my head... like now!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

The weirdest part is the guy in the commerical just lip syncs. He's some actor from Montreal who doesn't even speak English! LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kdawna said:


> How about "Afternoon Delight"
> Kdawna


How awful! I really didn't know that one when it was popular, but later did hear it a lot. On Mother's Day 2009 it was played at the restaurant where we had dinner and I thought, how cliche.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is at the top of my list.
> 
> It's followed closely by the Barney song.


I didn't see the original post for this but this song is at the top of my stupid song list. "My Heart Will Go On."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saalGKY7ifU

I was on vacation in Malta in '98 when the song came on somewhere (a boombox?) and I thought, can't get away from this piece of garbage even here in Malta while on vacation. Worst song on the Titanic soundtrack. Some of the other music in it was actually good.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

My votes would be:
Material Girl -- just a lame song
Girls just wanna have fun -- Cyndi Lauper had such a painfully shrill voice
Ooops I did it again -- and well Britney is just plain dumb, is it any wonder she did it again?
Jimmy Cracked Corn and I Don't Care -- well if the writer doesn't care,why did he write a song about it??
Somewhere Over the Rainbow -- just accckkkk


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow -- just accckkkk


Somewhere Over the Rainbow Really One of my favorites is the medley sung by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole of Somewhere Over the Rainbow and What a Wonderful World! His beautiful voice makes it warm, fuzzy and uplifting.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow Really One of my favorites is the medley sung by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole of Somewhere Over the Rainbow and What a Wonderful World! His beautiful voice makes it warm, fuzzy and uplifting.


I love that one too. And I like Harry Nilsson's version as well.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I apparently have no taste, I like many several of the songs mentioned here, including American Pie. Of course, the context in which I heard the songs also affects my feelings...
> 
> 
> Of course, I also agree with many of the choices. I am a Gemini, after all...
> ...


haha me either Betsy! Your post is as far as I've gotten so far in this thread, but I like a lot of these songs! lol


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep...American Pie would be on my top 10 songs of all times!  But I do get why some people might be annoyed with the lyrics...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Jeff thinks it might be _Henry the Eighth_. You know, "Ennery the eighth I am I am", etc. etc. ad nauseam.
> 
> But he made _me_ start the thread, probably so he doesn't get blamed for all the groans that it will evoke.
> 
> ...


While I'm a Beatles fan from way back, "She Loves You" and "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" are not exactly my favorites. Hard to believe the same guys wrote Let it Be and Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds. And as you mentioned, don't get me started on that "She's Having My Baby" twaddle


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Paul McCartney's "Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime." That song makes me want to vomit roasted chestnuts!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

alan jacksons  where i come from. i think thats the name, but to me its the cornbread and chicken song............................aaaarrrrgghhhh


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

clarence carter gets two votes for me....strokin,  and patches  tow extremes by the same guy. sex in one, dead daddy in the other
nen without hats,,,,safety dance
vickilawrence or reba  the night the lights went out in georgia

you can findclarence on youtube. don't know how to post videos


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crca56 said:


> clarence carter gets two votes for me....strokin, and patches tow extremes by the same guy. sex in one, dead daddy in the other
> nen without hats,,,,safety dance
> vickilawrence or reba the night the lights went out in georgia
> 
> you can findclarence on youtube. don't know how to post videos


Argh, Patches. What a detestable song. I remember it playing on the radio...way too much.

L


----------

